# Schrauben Hardride



## Milchmann13 (19. März 2006)

Hallo kann mir jemand die genauen Maße für die beiden Dämpferbefestigungschrauben nennen inkl. Festigkeit Material etc. meine obere  Schraube ist nämlich krumm

mfg Ben


----------



## TinglTanglTom (20. März 2006)

was hast du denn für nen dämpfer drinnen?
wär noch wichtig

ich hab mir bei meinem swinger 6way ne m8 innen sechskant geholt aus v2a stahl.

nimm doch einfach die alte mit und schau dich nach der selben um. alles genormte teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchmann13 (20. März 2006)

hab nen dhx drin, bis jetzt war ne m8 mit aussen 6 Kant eingebaut, da ich keine andere hatte. War ne 8.8 und ist trotzdem krumm ???


----------



## Piefke (20. März 2006)

Bei meiner Sau sind drin (original):
- oben M8, 75 lang
- unten M8 70 lang
Bei mit Innensechskantschraubkopf und Festigkeit 8.8


----------



## Milchmann13 (20. März 2006)

Danke Piefke, frag mich echt wie die krumm sein kann hatte noch nicht einen Durchschlag . . . und die Festigkeit stimmt ja.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (21. März 2006)

sind bei dem fox immernoch alu buchsendabei?

hab bei meinem manitou mit den cromo buchsen noch nie probs gehabt


----------



## woodstock (21. März 2006)

die fox alubuchsen haben mir auch schon 3 sätze schrauben gekillt ... hab jetzt wieder meinen manitou mit den durchgehenden drinne und da sollte es besser sein! wegen allerhand verletzungen (alle nicht vom biken) kann bzw darf ichs im moment aber leider net ausprobieren  !


----------



## cedartec (22. März 2006)

Seid Ihr wegen der 8.8er Schrauben sicher?  Wenigstens 2003 hat Jürgen mir damals geschrieben, dass am Dämpfer 12.8 Schrauben drin sind, welche wiederum in 75mm Länge und M8 in kleinen Stückzahlen nicht so leicht zu bekommen sind, wenigstens bei den Schrauben Läden bzw. Versanden, wo ich mich umgetan habe. Wahrscheinlich ist es am Einfachsten sie bei Jürgen direkt zu bestellen, damals lag der Kurs bei 1Euro.

cheers, cedartec


----------



## Piefke (23. März 2006)

Ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil

Also nun richtig:
- oben M8, 75 lang
- unten M8 70 lang
Bei mit Innensechskantschraubkopf und Festigkeit *12.9*


----------



## Milchmann13 (23. März 2006)

Ok wollte schon sagen


----------



## cbert80 (27. März 2006)

Tach 

Wollt nur mal so erwähnen das mein schraube auch super schnell krumm war.
Die orginal Buchsen sind Bullshit.
Hab mir ordentliche drehen lassen.
Die alte schraube gerade gebogen und wieder eingebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedartec (27. März 2006)

Also meine Buchsen sind vom Dämpferhersteller, und die tun noch. Allerdings Schraube gerade biegen 
Meine Sache wäre das nicht, aber dass sie sich auf Dauer biegen, ist so glaube ich kaum vermeidbar, liegt in der Natur der Sache, denn sie sind doch in erster Linie für Zug gemacht. 

@Cbert
hatten Deine Buchsen denn zuviel Spiel oder warum taugten die nichts?

cheers, cedartec


----------

